# Sat-Go $499 on the web ...



## phran (Mar 3, 2007)

... @ BestBuy.com and SolidSignal.com

Anyone else intrigued @ that price?

I thought the price drop might mean that a new model is imminent, but the D* website still shows $999 for the price. Any rumors of a new model?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd be surprised to see a new model - this one was probably of very limited appeal, thus the price drop to get rid of them.

Oh, not intrigued either.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw that on Solid Signal in the last couple days too. Does anyone have one? I agree that it's probably a limited appeal. Like the DirecTV ready LCD TV. That went away quickly.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Now if wildblue made a neat integrated ODU/ modem I'd get one :lol:


----------



## Deputy Fife (Jul 19, 2008)

Does the Sat-Go only see the 101? My locals are on 99 or 103, so if it only sees 101, I wouldn't be able to receive locals, right?


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Deputy Fife said:


> Does the Sat-Go only see the 101? My locals are on 99 or 103, so if it only sees 101, I wouldn't be able to receive locals, right?


I am sure it only sees 101.


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Deputy Fife said:


> Does the Sat-Go only see the 101? My locals are on 99 or 103, so if it only sees 101, I wouldn't be able to receive locals, right?


Dish included with the sat go will only see 101. You can hook the TV/receiver to any non-SWM dish and it will see all the satellites a normal receiver would see.

Love mine, but glad I only paid $500 for it off the fleabay...


----------



## phran (Mar 3, 2007)

mammut said:


> Dish included with the sat go will only see 101. You can hook the TV/receiver to any non-SWM dish and it will see all the satellites a normal receiver would see.
> 
> Love mine, but glad I only paid $500 for it off the fleabay...


Mammut,

Is there anything you don't like about it? Ever had any problems with it? I'm really tempted @ $500.

Fran


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

phran said:


> Mammut,
> 
> Is there anything you don't like about it? Ever had any problems with it? I'm really tempted @ $500.
> 
> Fran


No high def is a drawback but it is nice to have when camping and for tailgating. Makes the tailgating setup pretty quick and convenient not to have to lug around a generator or inverter.

Only issues I have had have been with the included dish versus the old round one with a tripod. It can be a little hard to get setup elevation wise but usually takes no more than 5 minutes.

Other than the minor setup issue, I am very happy with it. 

Let me know if there are any specifics I can answer.


----------



## phran (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. You said you don't need a genny or inverter for tailgating - how long can you use it on the battery? We have 4-5 hours tailgating sessions here in Ravens land and from what I've read the battery won't last that long.

I had a few more questions but can't think of them now.....

Fran


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

phran said:


> ... @ BestBuy.com and SolidSignal.com
> 
> Anyone else intrigued @ that price?
> 
> I thought the price drop might mean that a new model is imminent, but the D* website still shows $999 for the price. Any rumors of a new model?


A new with HD may be cool. Maybe have one with OTA with scanning does not need guild info to work.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

glad they are back, coincides with a new project that we have at work that requires something like this Have already put a purchase request in to the budget people for a few of them for a proof of concept validation


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

phran said:


> Thanks for the feedback. You said you don't need a genny or inverter for tailgating - how long can you use it on the battery? We have 4-5 hours tailgating sessions here in Ravens land and from what I've read the battery won't last that long.
> 
> I had a few more questions but can't think of them now.....
> 
> Fran


Battery only lasts about 45 minutes I have found.

However, there is a a dc input that you can plug into the cigarette lighter of your rig.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up about the reduced price. The Sat-Go looks extremely attractive for our summer camping - compact solution - quick set-up (we used to travel with an old 18", tripod, weights, tool kit, cabling, etc.) I have a few questions for those whom already own and are using the Sat-Go. 

1. How does the Sat-Go handle locals once you are out of your spotbeam? Are you able to call D* and get the locals for where you have traveled?

2. Is the Sat-Go considered an owned or leased unit?

3. Does the unit lock up requiring reactivation once you are out of your market for awhile? (I'm asking cause a few years ago we took our H20 receiver with us to AZ while camping - Within a few days the unit popped up with an on screen message requesting we call D* for reactivation. The unit was only out of touch from the dish for a day)


----------



## josetann (Oct 2, 2006)

When I first saw this unit, I thought it worked like XM or Sirius. I.e. just open it up, make sure it has a somewhat clear view of the sky, and enjoy! With a price of $1k, I didn't look into it any further. At $499 I got a bit excited, until I saw it still has to be aimed just right, at a regular satellite. Drats, there goes my plans for a cheap sat receiver in the van. Coincidentally, I saw that Sirius does have such a service available, but it has all of three channels, only for kids, and costs $7-$8 a month I believe.

Is there any chance that DTV is looking at such a receiver in the somewhat near future? The ability to get say twenty or so channels wherever you are, whether you're on the move or not, for a reasonable price would be awesome. I'd envision having a few exterior antennas installed, one for each car and one for the RV. When at home, have this plugged up in the kids room, connected to a regular dish. Then just unplug, take to whichever vehicle, connect the dc adapter and the antenna, and instant entertainment!


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Surveyor40 said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the reduced price. The Sat-Go looks extremely attractive for our summer camping - compact solution - quick set-up (we used to travel with an old 18", tripod, weights, tool kit, cabling, etc.) I have a few questions for those whom already own and are using the Sat-Go.
> 
> 1. How does the Sat-Go handle locals once you are out of your spotbeam? Are you able to call D* and get the locals for where you have traveled?
> 
> ...


1. No clue as I have legacy E and W coast feeds.
2. Owned
3. Have had to call in and have authorization sent one time when it sat for a couple months.


----------



## Bluegrassman (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the KVH TracVision setup, attractive monthly price for current DTV customers too ($5/month), but good grief the equipment price is outrageous!!

KVH

Programming


----------



## Gimpy McFarlan (Sep 15, 2007)

mammut said:


> Let me know if there are any specifics I can answer.


Hey mammut,
I'm considering getting one of these to use during tailgating on race weekends. Is the LCD display bright enough to be visible during sunny days? We've tried using a regular CRT TV w/ OTA antenna but the screen was nowhere near bright enough. We usually tailgate under a canopy but there is only so much you can do to limit the amount of light in the environment.


----------



## phran (Mar 3, 2007)

FedEx dropped my SatGo off today at the house. Looking forward to playing with it this weekend. Thanks to everyone who answered questions in the thread.


Fran


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Gimpy McFarlan said:


> Hey mammut,
> I'm considering getting one of these to use during tailgating on race weekends. Is the LCD display bright enough to be visible during sunny days? We've tried using a regular CRT TV w/ OTA antenna but the screen was nowhere near bright enough. We usually tailgate under a canopy but there is only so much you can do to limit the amount of light in the environment.


We tailgate under a canopy as well and haven't had any issues with brightness that I have noticed. Caveat, I am not usually too picky about screen brightness etc at tailgaters.  :goodjob:

The monitor has a few setting that you can tweak if needed.


----------



## mfitzpakk11 (May 23, 2009)

Do you any of you use the Sat-Go while indoors and how is the reception in general? I know the device comes with a 15 foot rg6 cable. Would I have to always have the briefcase part (receiver) outside to get the signal and if it rained could I place a clear plastic bag around this unit while I received a picture inside my apt? I have a pretty clear shot of the southern sky, by the way....

Doe's anyone else use this as a primary source of tv just as an economical way of watching tv while on a budget? Also, is the screen pretty good quality and would it be considered a widescreen to watch movies off a regular dvd?

Thank you for any help or information that you can provide.

mfitzpakk
Los Gatos, Ca.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ok, I think I will be getting at sat-go soon. 

One question that I think hasn't been addressed. How does the antenna (not the receiver) hold up to weather? Can I plop the antenna on top of my RV and leave it there? 

I'm getting excited about this. $499 is still a bit expensive but it's a cool product. My SD locals are located on 101 which also makes it easier.


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Ok, I think I will be getting at sat-go soon.
> 
> One question that I think hasn't been addressed. How does the antenna (not the receiver) hold up to weather? Can I plop the antenna on top of my RV and leave it there?
> 
> I'm getting excited about this. $499 is still a bit expensive but it's a cool product. My SD locals are located on 101 which also makes it easier.


Chris, I just got a Sat-go today, so obviously I can't comment authoritatively on the durability of the antenna. However, if you're not already aware, the antenna is actually the lid of the case that holds the receiver/LCD TV. If you were to put the case on top of your RV (with the receiver/LCD TV removed of course), it might stand up to the weather OK from a functionality standpoint as long as you weatherproofed the antenna cable connection, but the portion of the case where the receiver/LCD TV is normally stored would collect and hold any rainwater that fell. I believe a better choice would be to get a regular dish (or even one of the fancy signal-tracking ones for use on the move), and just use the case-lid antenna when you wanted to use the Sat-go away from the RV.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jfr0317 said:


> Chris, I just got a Sat-go today, so obviously I can't comment authoritatively on the durability of the antenna. However, if you're not already aware, the antenna is actually the lid of the case that holds the receiver/LCD TV. If you were to put the case on top of your RV (with the receiver/LCD TV removed of course), it might stand up to the weather OK from a functionality standpoint as long as you weatherproofed the antenna cable connection, but the portion of the case where the receiver/LCD TV is normally stored would collect and hold any rainwater that fell. I believe a better choice would be to get a regular dish (or even one of the fancy signal-tracking ones for use on the move), and just use the case-lid antenna when you wanted to use the Sat-go away from the RV.


Thanks for the info. I should be getting mine on Tuesday.

I will be using a pop-up tent trailer so the Satgo might actually work inside the trailer. I will have to test it to find out.

Should be a fun toy at least.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Got my sat-go yesterday and played around with it a bit in the back yard. Seems to work well. It only took me about 5 minutes to find 101. My signal strength maxed at about 82 which isn't bad a all.

This thing is heavy! I know Earl's excellent sat-go review warned me but man, he was right. Not something I would carry around for long distances.

Will try this baby out on the next camping trip.


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Got my sat-go yesterday and played around with it a bit in the back yard. Seems to work well. It only took me about 5 minutes to find 101. My signal strength maxed at about 82 which isn't bad a all.
> 
> This thing is heavy! I know Earl's excellent sat-go review warned me but man, he was right. Not something I would carry around for long distances.
> 
> Will try this baby out on the next camping trip.


This mirrors my experience very closely. It also took me about 5 minutes to find the satellite the first time but only about three the second. I got a 78 signal strength even with some partial interference from a tree.

It is heavy (26 lbs.), but I'll only be toting it from the cab of my truck to our nearby tailgating spot.

I had forgotten how good SD could look on a 4x3 screen (non-stretched).


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

Used our new Sat-go while tailgating in Austin this past Saturday prior to the Texas-Colorado game. Very easy to set up, got my Houston locals (spot-beamed on 101) with no problems, and got lots of interest from people walking by asking about it. Interestingly, most said the $500 price didn't sound bad.

I'm very glad I got it.


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

Deputy Fife said:


> Does the Sat-Go only see the 101? My locals are on 99 or 103, so if it only sees 101, I wouldn't be able to receive locals, right?


just 101 and no hd, it is basically a D-11 IRD with a lcd screen and a flat dish


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

How can you tell what beam your locals are on?


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

Mark L said:


> How can you tell what beam your locals are on?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165089


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Two things which have been echoed before:

1. It's heavy
2. Screen is subpar during daylight

Both were a non-factor when I gave it a spin tailgating, but the at the end it was cost prohibitive for me. At this price, it makes it worthwhile to pick up again. Just having DIRECTV while tailgating is enough, nevermind HD...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just returned from a camping trip with our pop-up camper and the sat-go worked great. I had the dish outside and the receiver and screen inside. The cable is plenty long to reach just about anywhere I needed the dish to go.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I didn't know that you could detach the dish like that for the Sat-Go...nice job!

J


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just an update. We took the Sat-Go for another camping trip over the weekend and it worked great. Setup and take down was less than 5 minutes. 

The only issue I ran into was when I called to activate the system (I de-activated it last fall when camping season ended) is that DirecTV had changed it to a leased receiver on my account. I changed it back to owned. Apparently when you deactivate a receiver (whether leased or owned), the computer defaults the receiver to leased. When deactivating, you must tell them to flag the receiver as owned.

BTW, can you tell what movie is playing?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, can you tell what movie is playing?


dragnet


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

JoeTheDragon said:


> dragnet


Good one! You win the silver tuna.


----------



## texasmade (Jan 27, 2008)

can you use this thing in a car? Partk or moving and how would you power it up in a car?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Deputy Fife said:


> Does the Sat-Go only see the 101? My locals are on 99 or 103, so if it only sees 101, I wouldn't be able to receive locals, right?


 101 or 119 but not both


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> Good one! You win the silver tuna.


Muzz Amil....Amil Muzz...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

texasmade said:


> can you use this thing in a car? Partk or moving and how would you power it up in a car?


It will not work in a moving car. You can use it in a car sitting still. There is an internal battery that will last for up to 1 hour. It can also be powered from the car battery with a special cigarette lighter cord. An AC power cord is also included.

Basically, the Sat-Go is good for tailgating, camping or other uses where you need portability. It's also heavy (about 26 pounds).

It also receives only one satellite at a time. Luckily down here our SD locals are on 101. If your locals are on 119 or 99, you will need to repoint the dish.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> It will not work in a moving car. You can use it in a car sitting still. There is an internal battery that will last for up to 1 hour. It can also be powered from the car battery with a special cigarette lighter cord. An AC power cord is also included.
> 
> Basically, the Sat-Go is good for tailgating, camping or other uses where you need portability. It's also heavy (about 26 pounds).


 but because it is self contained, it is easier than than a regular TV, RCVR, dish, and an Inverter


----------



## texasmade (Jan 27, 2008)

one more thing. Can this be connected to a television and used as a reciever and will it do HD to the HDTV it is hooked up to. Thanks


----------

